# Hi Im New here



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

HI im 25 years old on 17/08, my dh is 37 we have been ttc for 2 years and 3 months, currently under Jimmys at Leeds, got three appointments to attend in sept. we have also been married 2 years on 17/8. i suffer from POCOS and dh as a very low sperm count. I have been on Metformin since april 04 and been taking Sanatogen pro natal for 3 years. my cycle have become regular since been on Metformin and i have just had blood tests done on cd2, i am currenlty on cd10. Is anyone in a similar situation to myself and dh.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hiya Kee

welcome to ff

i too am having treatment at jimmy's , i find all the people there to be fantastic.

good luck with your treatment hun,

luv pam


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Kee and Pam,

I too am at St James's, Leeds. We will all have to keep each other posted as what positions we are in.

Good luck,

Love Delli


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya kee888 and delli

welcome both of you to fertility freinds

I hope that you find the site useful.

Kee888, i have pcos and we have male factor infertility also too.

I am a bit further south than you though in cambridgeshire.

If ever you want a chat feel free to leave a message for me or send me an instant message.

Take a look at the pcos and the male factor threads.

Good luck with ur journey and hope that it wont be too long until ur posting telling us of uur BFP

Oh and congratulations on the 17th too!!


----------



## LC (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi - we too are at Jimmy's. We go back on Wednesday, after numerous tests, to discuss how to take things forward. Not really too nervous at the moment, just very excited.
Me 39, DH 29, TTC 3.5 yrs. I have severe Endometriosis (no pain, never knew I had it), so unlikely to concieve naturally. DH has high count, motility etc, so some good news there. 
So far we have found everyone at Jimmy's lovely....what's everyone else's experience?


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Kee
Welcome to FF.
There are lots of ladies here in a similar boat to you, you might want to have a look at the pcos section or the male factors in infertility sections to see what advice the girls can offer you. 
Chick


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Kee!

I'm also a bit of a newbie, and suffer with PCOS. My dh also has a poor sperm count and low morphology. So sounds like we're in a similar situation.

I'm currently trying to sort out my diet and lifestyle whilst awaiting treatment to begin. I've found the PCOS and Male Factor boards very useful...

Wishing you the best of luck,

Kate x


----------



## teresac (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Kee
We are going to St James' for ICSI in September. Dh has a low sperm count too. This site is brilliant and has kept me sane! 

Have a great wedding anniversary - ours is the same day and we are celebrating number two as well!

Wishing you all the luck in the world

Teresa
xxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Kee, Lc & Delli

A warm welcome to FF! to you all.

Wishing you much success with your journeys.

Laine x


----------

